# Want an easier gear on my 24 inch bike.. what sprocket size?



## we78 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi
Currently I'm running 30t front and 12t rear. This gearing is abit uncomfortable at a skate park. I would like an eaiser gear.
I was thinking of putting 26t front. Do you think will work? What do people normally run on 24inch bikes.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

a 4t drop is pretty substantial. that said, it will be tons easier to spin for the park, but will also be tons slower everywhere else. i currently run a 25/10 which is spot on equivalent to your 30/12, but spend almost all my time at the jumps. i feel i would only wanna drop maybe 2t for strictly park though..


----------



## we78 (Nov 6, 2009)

ended up getting 28t sprocket and its perfect for the park


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

Play round with this to cross compare on gear ratios - tires factor into the equation as well!

Gear Calculator | bmxultra.com


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------

